# Tadpole!



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Took a picture of one of the tads. Only one day out of the egg.
Guess the species!


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

A thumbnail, Imi maybe?


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha, yes. It's an Imitator. Im pretty late with this answer. 
Soon time for them to go on land. This one looks pretty awesome. Im hoping that it will keep the orange.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks! Im looking forward to see it on land. 
Hope it will look spectacular!


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

This is a really crappy pic. 
But I now have 3 R. imitator on land. This one is really orange. Looking gooood.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

I took some good pictures of one the froglets today. 
Looks outstanding. Pretty happy with the outcome of the colors. 
What do you think guys?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are amazing! Congrats (and congrats for the pics, very professional)!


----------



## Mrbeans (Mar 11, 2007)

Those look so sweet that they look fake. lol Looks like someone got some beautiful gold leaf and spread it on those beautiful little frogs. Do you have pics of the parents???


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha, yeah! They are really outstanding. I can upload some pics when im home! 
Thanks guys!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Are these R.imitator "Intermedius" ? They look very nice!
Ron


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, they are the intermedius ones. The parents are bought from Harald Divossen. He wrote this book:









Unfortunaly only in german. So I can hardly understand it. An outstanding book doh.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Mrbeans said:


> Those look so sweet that they look fake. lol Looks like someone got some beautiful gold leaf and spread it on those beautiful little frogs. Do you have pics of the parents???


I only had a pic of the father. The mother is pretty shy when I come close with the camera.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

I now have 3 froglets on land, 2 tadpoles outside the vivarium, 5 eggs in the viv that are almost fully developed and tadpoles in the broms. 
FUN!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not remember the link of a German site where I saw - a couple of years ago - some intermedius with amazing pattern, very similar to yours.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

I really love to see this. Never gets boring.


----------



## Mrbeans (Mar 11, 2007)

Super beautiful frogs. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

